# Looking for a 3.2 GOT ONE!!!!



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi. Just introducing myself. My name is Mark and I have a passion for cars. I have a 2014 s-line A3 as my daily drive but also a triumph Stag, triumph 2000 and a mk1 MR2. I now realise I need a mk1 TT Roadster and due to preferring the automatic box it will have to be a 3.2 although there dosent seem to be many about at the moment.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  always been a big Stag fan got any pictures ?


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Will do when the board lets me. 
Mark


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome. Check out the V6 Community page.
Steve


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Welcome to the TTF.
There is no restriction to prevent you posting pics.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
A cheap TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.

Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome from the South Coast too. Blimey you must have a big garage 

A bit of a Triumph fan then... I had a Dolomite Sprint and a Stag back in the day. A lot of fun 

You will enjoy a 3.2 DSG I am sure!


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and valuable buying advice. There are no cars that fit my criteria at the moment. I am going to be be pretty specific so I may have to wait until the right car comes up. I'm looking for a silver roadster with black leather and an auto 'box.
The only car that is guaranteed a garage space is the stag. That rarely sees rain - and that's only if I get caught out. I am running out of space to put my cars though. 
Mark


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Here you go. Had to wait until I was on my pc. Phone wasn't having any of it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

fastblatt said:


> Here you go. Had to wait until I was on my pc. Phone wasn't having any of it.


Hi, Nice. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice and in the best colour


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Looked at an ideal car the other day described as beautiful condition. I wont go into what was wrong but it was a long list including a very dodgy service stamp and now just checked the mot online
MOT history of this vehicle
Test date 13 January 2016 Expiry date 12 January 2017 Test Result Pass Odometer reading 75,878 miles MOT test number 7285 6792 7469 
Test date 2 March 2015 Expiry date 1 March 2016 Test Result Pass Odometer reading 76,513 miles MOT test number 9292 8136 5043

Apparently it has only driven backwards in the last year!

Made an arrangement to look at another but checked before I left and the trader says the mileage is 110000 but the mot's say 187000!!!
Thank heavens for the mot check online. Bet it wont stay free for long.
Mark


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too found the same when looking for a car for my son and reported the dealer to Autotrader, there has been lots of posts wrt the mileage inconsistencies and as far as I am aware if the seller is deliberately misrepresenting the car for gains then it's illegal.

The online checks showing MOT history often highlight over items that are on failure or observations a great tool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I'm glad you said that and have just been back onto the site and reported it.
Mark.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

I think you need some help... Have a re-look at the above posts (Hoggy and V6RUL) both offer valuable advise and links for buying guides.

A bad 3.2 will cost more to repair than buying another one. I would not entertain looking at something with mega mileage. Like they say don't be in a rush to get one. I would always advise buyers to have a maintenance fund in addition to the purchase one as even a full dealer history doesn't cover everything on the car and you will have to spend extra from day one. Let's face it if you are getting rid of a car you loose interest in it don't you?

With this year of car you can look at the On Board Diagnostics via a laptop (and special cable) and check it's health with fault codes and measuring blocks. It would be worth getting somebody to do this for you if you find one you want.

I am not trying to put you off as I am a big fan of the Mk1 but I have also spent a fortune on mine after finding a nice low mileage one that I figured would be ok.


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Can anyone give an opinion on this please. Car looks good but is it too much?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... &logcode=p

Thanks
Mark


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks nice and the right kind of mileage too. I guess West Yorkshire is close for you!

My tips if you go to look would be 2 keys, check that the tyres are all of the same make/model/size (always an indication if looked after IMO) Looks like mileage is ok from MOT checker (43,000 in March 2012). On the 3.2 the timing chain slowly stretches over time and apart from chain rattle you can get a slight hesitation from idle to about 2,000 rpm if you can feel it. Watch out for a clonk when you pull away sharpish or put it into reverse - possible dual mass flywheel.

Audi will tell you no problems with DSG if it gets a regular oil change (with the Audi oil and filter) likewise the Haldex. So if you want it make sure these have been done or are done as part of purchase. Forget about milage think years now. Headlamp washers (again!) put lights on and hold washer stalk back for a second or so till they come up (£60 for a new pump if u/s).

See if they will let you take somebody who has a VCDS scanner with you or maybe they have one and will do a scan while you are there. I am sure you know what you are doing


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'm no where near it! Im in London but I am prepared to travel for the right car. I has to be good though. I can plug the car in myself.
Mark.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Also nice to see a CD head unit! It may have a changer as well that will be in passenger side rear pocket and should have a first aid kit in driver side rear pocket plus a warning triangle in the boot.

Other than the spec/ service history you will only know if it's ok when you get to drive it :roll:


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm seriously considering this car, just wish it were closer. Thanks for the advice
Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rusTTy_racer said:


> I think you need some help... Have a re-look at the above posts (Hoggy and V6RUL) both offer valuable advise and links for buying guides.
> 
> A bad 3.2 will cost more to repair than buying another one. I would not entertain looking at something with mega mileage. Like they say don't be in a rush to get one. I would always advise buyers to have a maintenance fund in addition to the purchase one as even a full dealer history doesn't cover everything on the car and you will have to spend extra from day one. Let's face it if you are getting rid of a car you loose interest in it don't you?
> 
> ...


Says in the add it has a 6CD changer but as its a roadster it will be in the compartment behind the passenger seat along with the first aid kit


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol. I missed that in the ad and probably wouldn't have known! Thanks. Still trying to convince myself to go all that way to view it. Having said that I did once go and collect a car from your neck of the woods yellow_tt.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fastblatt said:


> Lol. I missed that in the ad and probably wouldn't have known! Thanks. Still trying to convince myself to go all that way to view it. Having said that I did once go and collect a car from your neck of the woods yellow_tt.


I spent over a year looking for the right TT qS traveling up to 4 hours to look at one (this was back in 2008) never found a good one and never found not to the exact spec I wanted, until one came up 13 miles from me was the exact spec I wanted and by far in the best condition by far with 6k on the clock


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

That's the problem. The car I'm looking at has everything I want but I am really after a silver body. This car is close having a tinge of blue. The dealer has a silver one too but with 40000 more miles on it and the drivers bolster isn't as good - and its the same money. The market isn't inundated at the moment but I would of thought it would be the best time to buy. I just know as soon as I buy one there will be one pop up round the corner too!
Mark


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Best to stop looking after you bought then!

Also just thought of a couple more things... The battery is in the boot and should be a AGM (Absorbed Glass Mat) version. Mine wasn't so something else to change. In addition no spare tyre on 3.2 so you should have a compressor and tyre weld canister in the boot. The tyre weld is date stamped and has a use by date (mine was out of date too and another £45 to update) 

I should have thought now was a good time to get a roadster and dealers always like to sell cars so they may even cut you a deal, have you been in touch yet? :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fastblatt said:


> That's the problem. The car I'm looking at has everything I want but I am really after a silver body. This car is close having a tinge of blue. The dealer has a silver one too but with 40000 more miles on it and the drivers bolster isn't as good - and its the same money. The market isn't inundated at the moment but I would of thought it would be the best time to buy. I just know as soon as I buy one there will be one pop up round the corner too!
> Mark


IMOP Avus is a much nicer so lour than the standard silver and for the same money with 40k less and better condition it's a no brainier
Avus in the sun shine


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep. That does look good!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

fastblatt said:


> Can anyone give an opinion on this please. Car looks good but is it too much?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... &logcode=p
> 
> ...


Seems a fair price to be honest. The mk1 market is staying really strong at the moment and a convertible is only going to get a bit more pricey as we go into the summer. Just had a look at the MOT history and it seems to have sailed through all of them apart from a couple of issues with tyre wear. Only covered 8000 miles in the past 5 years so looks like it's been someone's pride and joy used for nice summer drives. I had a 2005 3.2 Manual coupe in The same colour (Avus silver) and loved it, sounded awesome and must sound even better with the top down!


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

That's great thanks. Just the sort of advice I was looking for. I will have to go and look at this and I hope it is as described. I had also looked at the mot history. Isn't that a great service? There are a few cars now being advertised without showing the reg number. We know what that's all about.
Mark


----------



## Andyf62 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

As the title now says.......
I GOT ONE.... well I will have on Tuesday


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great  and with the weather we are having it could be Spring soon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Great news, well done. Was it more local for you?


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes it was only 20 miles away in a lovely part of the world and the car was better and with less miles on it and lots of dealer extras thrown in. Very pleased with the deal. Roll on Tuesday.


----------

